# Clarion call to Gospel Holiness



## rbcbob (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a powerful sermon by Pastor Albert Martin now in his 76th year! Preached this week as the opening session of the 2009 Pastors Conference at Trinity Baptist Church in New Jersey.

SermonAudio.com - Trinity Baptist Church


----------

